# Fault Code P1297



## Zweibb (Jun 6, 2006)

Per Bentley manual, Code "P1297" is a connection problem on the pressure hose between the turbocharger and throttle valve. Bentley manual does not illustrate or reference a "pressure hose" with a direct connection between the two (2) components (turbo & throttle valve). I checked under the hood, did not removing the plastic shrouding, was unable to locate a hose with direction connection to the turbo and throttle valve. The problem is "cold start" related, starts and idles fine problem occurs when I engage the transmission and began my travels, engine misfires. Corrective action, either push the accelerator pedal to the floor or multiple ignition starts. Vehicle is a '01 Jetta, 1.8T engine. What am I looking actually looking for?
Thanks


----------



## slo_nlo (Mar 3, 2011)

P-codes aren't as useful as actual VAG codes, so try and provide those when you can.

What it's telling you about is a boost leak somewhere between the turbocharger outlet, and the throttle body. (There isn't a _direct_ connection between the turbo outlet and the throttle body. I don't know the exact piping setup on a transverse application, but there will be at least a couple. One from turbo to intercooler, and intercooler to throttlebody.)

Check anything that might be letting air out after the MAF.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17705/P1297/004759


----------



## Zweibb (Jun 6, 2006)

*17705/P1295-35-00 Code*

Experiencing engine hesitation after normal operating temperature at low rpm (1500) and under load (shifting from 1st gear to 2nd gear) with intermittent hesitation once in cruising mode (5th gear) and a somewhat rhythmic 700-500 rpm during the idle mode. 
Per Ross-Tech VCDC unit, Codes identified was 17705/P1295-35-00 and 16804/P0420-35-10. Elected to focus on the 17705/P1295 code. 
Check for vacuum leaks by spraying carb cleaner directly onto connections and hoses running to/from throttle valve and turbo plus associated components. All appears to be leak free per no changes in engine rpm. 
Next check resistance valve on wastegate bypass regulator soleniod valve, reading 25.7 ohm, coolant temperature was 190°F, ambient/work area temperature was 40°F. Value appears to be within range 25-35 ohms. 
Attempted to verify resistance of recirculating valve for turbo unable to due so due to accessibility. Open to suggestion on how to access this value. 
Elected to replace the diverter valve/turbo bypass valve/charge pressure bypass valve. Did not eliminate the problem. 
What am I overlooking? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No AUTO-SCAN means you are in violation of the forum morality rules. 

Please post a valid VCDS auto-scan or Vacate.


----------



## Zweibb (Jun 6, 2006)

*Forum Morality Rules*

Please clarify my error. 

Thank You


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I already did. 
Your questions are not VCDS related and in the incorrect forum. 

Maybe you should go to the RB or the OBD2 forum. 

Consider posting the required data to commence. 

Oh Gozer!!!!!!!! 

Lock this thread if no Auto-Scan is posted.


----------



## boosted91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Decided to add to this instead of making a new thread. I got p1297 today. Only other code is p0420 due to catless exhaust. I read a bit about it. My my car has none of the other symptoms that people described in other threads. It never hesitated under boost or wot but it did go into limp mode (5 psi ) on my way to girlfriends house (about an hour drive ) other than thr limb mode it still runs fine. I checked for boost leaks about a 2 weeks ago due to another issue and it's not leaking. Only difference is I took the cap of the split diverter valve and I put some seafoam in my gasoline.
Also my pcv has Been converted to vented catch can (all excess ports are capped ) but it's been like that for a few months with out this code


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

You may be able to find your "p" code in Ross-Tech's Wiki
Meantime post an Autoscan so we can see what modules you have, their settings and any other fault codes showing?


----------

